# Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?



## HAWX (5. Dezember 2010)

*Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen den Philips 42" 3405H geholt. Auf meinem alten 81cm Röhre ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, wie schlecht doch die Bildqualität meines Sat Receivers ist.(Digital aber mit Scart)

Nun möchte ich mir einen neuen HD Sat Receiver holen,darauf bezieht sich meine erste Frage! Welchen Receiver könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Da ich Schüler bin habe ich nicht alzu viel Geld über, da ich ja auch erst 500 Euro für den Fernseher ausgegeben habe. Deshalb sage ich mal so im Preis Bereich zwischen 50-60 Euro sollte er liegen.

Jetzt habe ich noch eine 2. Frage:
Der Umstieg von einem Digitalen Scart Receiver auf einen Digitalen mit HDMI würde ja schonmal für Besserung sorgen oder? Aber bringt ein HD Receiver+HDMI Anschluss ein noch besseres Bild als ein Receiver mit nur HDMI?(Das bezieht sich jetzt auf normales Fernsehen nicht auf HD Programme oder Sender)

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Sash (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*

ich hab nen technisat technistar s1+. der kann eigentlich alles, kostet um die 200.. dadrunter würd ich echt nicht gehen.


----------



## HAWX (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*

Das hilft mir gar nicht da ich soviel lange nicht habe und auch nicht vor habe 200 Euro für einen Receiver auszugeben. Ich bin Schüler!


----------



## Sash (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*

ok es gibt billigere, aber dementsprechend hast du dann eine schlechtere quali, wohlmöglich keine ci schnittstelle, keine möglichkeit auf hd+ usw.. also sat1 und co in hd kannste dann vergessen.


----------



## Per4mance (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*

je nach dem welcher receiver über scart angeschlossen ist und ob das signal auf rgb oder yuv steht kann es sein das hdi auch nicht mehr bringt. die anaolgen sender sehen dann genauso aus. nur die digitalen werden besser.

geh auf amazon und such dir einen mit guten bewertungen aus wo deine preisvorstellung hat. zu 60 euro fällt mir leider nichts ein und müsste auch nur raten.


nen hd+ receiver würd ich eh nicht kaufen. hd+ is noch ne verarsche, zu viele restriktionen und es kostet auch noch was . zudem sind die hd+ receiver nur mit ci+ schacht erhältlich und der bringt sonst nicht viel.

ob es in 2 jahren immer noch hd+ gibt mit den restriktionen und auf ci+ is noch offen also würd ich nen receiver mit ci slot kaufen und da ne karte rein falls es mal eine sein soll.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*

Für die Preisvorstellung würde sich so etwas anbieten: http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B003JH4GNS/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
Wie Areos schreibt, muss die Bildqualität nicht zwingend viel besser sein, aber mit dem Gerät können schon mal fünf HD-Sender empfangen werden: ARD, ZDF, Arte, Anixe und ServusTV. Da laufen dann Sendungen, anspruchsvolle Filme, Dokumentationen, Konzerte und Sport in toller HD-Qualität. Bietet auch Aufnahmefunktion über USB.


----------



## HAWX (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*

Vielen Dank schonmal! Der aus dem Link hört sich ja schon ziemlich vielversprechend an!

Hier zitier ich mich mal selbst:

"Aber bringt ein HD Receiver+HDMI Anschluss ein noch besseres Bild als ein Receiver mit nur HDMI?(Das bezieht sich jetzt auf normales Fernsehen nicht auf HD Programme oder Sender)"


----------



## HAWX (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*

Den hier könnte ich bei mir um die Ecke für 60 Euro kaufen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Skymaster?

Skymaster DXH30 HDTV SAT-Receiver: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## donbon (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*

Such mal nach Edision mini! Klein und fein!!!


----------



## HAWX (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*

Kostet ja auch nur 110 Euro...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*



HAWX schrieb:


> "Aber bringt ein HD Receiver+HDMI Anschluss ein noch besseres Bild als ein Receiver mit nur HDMI?(Das bezieht sich jetzt auf normales Fernsehen nicht auf HD Programme oder Sender)"


Kurz und knapp: Nein

Und schau mal nach dem Skymaster im I-net, da gibt´s bestimmt Meinungen, Tests usw.. 

Ich hatte mal den Skymaster HD DX90(oder so) und der war nicht gut(ständig hängen geblieben usw.). Aber das muss nicht auf den DXH30 zutreffen. HD-Receiver würde ich jedenfalls vorziehen, dass HD-Angebot der freien/ öffentlichen Sender finde ich persönlich gut und die Bildqualität ist dann quasi 5x schärfer als Standard-TV.


----------



## Per4mance (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*



donbon schrieb:


> Such mal nach Edision mini! Klein und fein!!!



edision argus vip hatte ich auch im auge aber is ja zu teuer 


also den skymaster kenn ich net aber der comag sl60 soll ganz nett sein für den preis. und bei amazon kostet der inklusive versand nur 61euro.


was hat du jetzt eig für einen receiver? vielleicht kann man da noch was rausholen an bildqualität. dann würd ich die 60 euro sparen und nen besseren kaufen in nem halben jahr.


----------



## skankee (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*

Die Skymaster Fernbedienung ist mist, man muss damit relativ genau zielen um umzuschalten.
unter 60€ hab ich auch nur 2 Geräte mit HD gefunden:

Xoro HRS 8500
TrekStor Cepto S2

Ich würde garnicht groß rumfragen wer Erfahrungen damit hat, da kommt meistens sowieso nichts bei rum außer: "Ich hatte mal den Skymaster HD DX90(oder so) und der war nicht gut(ständig hängen geblieben usw.)"
Und jetzt ? Wer so ein Gerät bekommt kann es ja wieder zurückschicken und sich ein neues bestellen was funktioniert.
(Ich hatte bei Amazon mal 2 Sat Receiver bestellt, sind beide Kaputt bei mir angekommen, passiert halt )

Online bestellen und testen, da kannst du auch gleich testen ob dir die Umschaltzeiten passen , bei HD Sendern sind die nochmal was größer als bei dem Rest.

Was an Online-Bewertungen auch nicht so toll ist dass die Ihr Gerät mit einer Firmware bewerten die einige fehler enthält, aber die Geräte inzwischen alle mit einer aktuelleren Version ohne Fehler ausgeliefert werden.
( Oder dass die Umschaltzeiten kürzer geworden sind z.B. )


----------



## N8Mensch2 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*



skankee schrieb:


> Die Skymaster Fernbedienung ist mist, man muss damit relativ genau zielen um umzuschalten.
> Ich würde garnicht groß rumfragen wer Erfahrungen damit hat, da kommt meistens sowieso nichts bei rum außer: "Ich hatte mal den Skymaster HD DX90(oder so) und der war nicht gut(ständig hängen geblieben usw.)"
> Und jetzt ? Wer so ein Gerät bekommt kann es ja wieder zurückschicken und sich ein neues bestellen was funktioniert. (Ich hatte bei Amazon mal 2 Sat Receiver bestellt, sind beide Kaputt bei mir angekommen, passiert halt )


Noch einen Skymaster bestellen? Also das erspare ich mir. 
Ich habe nicht ohne Grund "usw." geschrieben. Wie du schon geschrieben hast, ist die Fernbedienung auch nicht gut. Hinzu kam noch ein häßliches EPG-Menü, dass sich kaum oder gar nicht aufgebaut hat, beim Umschalten springt das Bild nervig, Ton nicht synchron mit dem Bild uvm.. 
Schaut man sich die Kundenrezensionen auf Amazon an, sieht man schnell, dass das kein Einzelfall war. 
Davor hatte ich auch schon mal einen Skymaster mit eingebauter Festplatte und der war auch ne Katastrophe. Nach ein paar Monaten ist das Ding abgestürzt und die Festplatte war leer. Der Hersteller hatte auch seine Chance auf Reparatur, hat aber nichts genutzt, nach ein paar Monaten wieder abgestürzt und Festplatte leer. 
Dann hatte ich noch Logisat-Twin-HD(baugleich mit Comag), dass Teil hat Bildfehler bei zwei gleichzeitigen Aufnahmen produziert und hat eine schlechte Bildqualität - unzumutbar.

Also ich bin geheilt und mir kommt nur noch Technisat, Kathrein oder Humax unter den TV. Sicher, die Teile können auch mal abstürzen etc., aber insgesamt bekommt man eine deutlich höhere Qualität in allen Bereichen. Und die will ich auch bei einem Gerät haben, dass ich ständig benutze. Diese Reciever kosten nicht "einfach nur so" ~140 € aufwärts. 

Wer natürlich keine Ansprüche an Menüs, EPG, Zapping, Software etc. stellt, kann auch mit einem günstigen Receiver zufrieden sein. Ist aber schon verwunderlich, wenn sich teure TVs geleistet werden, die im Grunde nur das darstellen, was der Receiver hergibt.


----------



## skankee (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Ton nicht synchron mit dem Bild uvm..
> Schaut man sich die Kundenrezensionen auf Amazon an, sieht man schnell, dass das kein Einzelfall war.



Dass  Bild/Ton bei HD-Sendern nicht synchron ist wurde mit einem Update behoben,sollte also für Neu-Käufer Kein Thema sein.
(Aber sowas liest man halt nicht in den Amazon-Bewertungen)



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Diese Reciever kosten nicht "einfach nur so" ~140 € aufwärts.


Hier geht es darum für ~60€ einen guten Receiver zu finden, da hilft es keinem wenn jetzt 10 Leute hier rein schreiben: "mein Receiver hat aber 400€ gekostet, alles darunter ist mist... "
Dass man für mehr Geld bessere Sachen bekommt ist dem TE bestimmt klar.

Und das Aussehen vom Menü ist bestimmt seine kleinste Sorge


----------



## N8Mensch2 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*

Naja, wie auch immer. Ich finde Skymaster jedenfalls nicht wirklich "gut" und von 400 € habe ich auch nichts geschrieben.


----------



## HAWX (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*

Ok vielen Dank an alle! Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal den Skymaster bei mir in der nähe kaufen und wenn ich mit dem unzufrieden bin, bring ich den zürück und bestell mir den Comag.


----------



## HAWX (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver Bildqualität Scart,HDMI und HD?*

Dubblepost...


----------

